
How Working-Class Life Is Killing Americans, in Charts - deegles
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/03/06/opinion/working-class-death-rate.html
======
IanDrake
Anyone else read this while counting the logical leaps being made between data
and reason without any evidence?

There is no multi-factor analysis being done, only single factor correlations
that the authors want so badly to point to evil capitalism as causation.

~~~
wwarner
Well. I reacted to the charting, where the basis of each chart was designed to
maximize the separation of of the two groups, and the color red was used make
somewhat mild differences look more causal than they really are. And, yeah,
there are probably other data points that were not included because they
muddied the story line. But I can't agree with you that the tone was anti-
capitalist. That people suffer when they feel trapped by their circumstances
doesn't seem like a huge reach to me.

